# New Handy Tool for Checking Conditions:



## RiverMaps (Jun 14, 2013)

There's a new app on the android market that checks CURRENT river conditions on a map interface. 

Pretty easy to use and you know exactly what's going on in any river in the US. More countries are on the way also.

Search on the play store for "rivermaps" to find it. Currently works on all android devices with iOS and Microsoft versions on the way soon.

Just wanted to spread the word


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

What's the difference between the free version and the $5 version?


----------

